# 2017 Audi TT S Line parking sensors



## Audittsline2017 (Sep 12, 2018)

We just bought a 2017 TT S Line and noticed it has no
Parking sensors.
I thought these were standard?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like it must be a 2016 model.Mine is and they were extra.I think they became std on the 2017 models onward.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.
Standard PDC(rear) fitted on my 2017 TT but I think mines a MY18 car. Every year Audi seem to make another optional extra standard :roll: 
Was it dealer bought? Maybe you can push for a discounted retrofit?


----------



## Audittsline2017 (Sep 12, 2018)

Thought so.

Thanks


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

MY17 models came available from June 2016 and they didn't have parking sensors as standard. In the Oct 2016 brochure parking sensors were still listed as an option. I think there were a few minor spec changes during late 2016 and early 2017. My guess is that parking sensors didn't become standard fit until spring 2017.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I think it was an Audi UK change sometime during 2017, rather than a proper Audi Germany factory spec change.

Would've been the same time as Cruise control, centre armrest and Auto Lights/ Wipers became standard if I remember right.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Ordered mine March 2016
WQR- Parking system rear.
A must in my opinion, maybe a retrofit option perhaps ?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

J400uk said:


> I think it was an Audi UK change sometime during 2017, rather than a proper Audi Germany factory spec change.
> 
> Would've been the same time as Cruise control, centre armrest and Auto Lights/ Wipers became standard if I remember right.


Mine arrived June 2016 an early MY17 model. At that time cruise and centre armrest were added (along with alcantara door panels instead of leather). 
I was watching the changes with interest at that time as my car was being produced when they came in and I'd specified cruise, reversing sensors and auto-lights. I ended up paying for cruise on a car which now had it as standard but I got a centre armrest thrown in instead. 
Auto-lights and reversing sensors came in a few months later.


----------

